# [Necromunda] [40k] [Inq28] [Inq54] [BFG] [WFB], Radu Lykan fails to make up his mind



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

hi  recently been trying to increase my online presence in order to get more feedback on my stuff
lately i have been trying to get my imperial guard done but slowing me down is an attempt to build some necromunda gangs that also fit into said imperial guard, also am a bit of a half job harry type guy, flitting from one project to the next. anyway i will be posting pics of whatever i get done in here

latest stuff


delaque necromunda gang/imperial guard desert vets



necromunda enforcers/scion counts as



necromunda hired guns/imperial guard carapace vets


necromunda pit fighter (fluff wise part of a mechanicus reclaimator gang) / servitor lol

currently participating in a paint one mini a month community project on the ammo bunker and have managed to get at least one model done every month so far so hopefully that will continue and there will at least be 1 update per month, don't hold your breath though


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking pretty cool so far. I like your enforcer and I can see the Judge Dredd look you're going for. I think the marine shoulder is too big though.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

I was a bit shocked when the pads arrived as they are a bit bigger than your average marine pad. I was going for lopsided from the start though as I like the old fluff snippet somewhere that says marines left shoulder pads on a specific mark armour (I forget which) are reinforced as that is the side they are trained to present to the enemy whilst firing. 
The fact that the sternguard shoulder pad is even bigger than a regular marines expands on this idea and as mentioned above gives my arbites a quasi shield that protects a lot of his torso. 
there have been a few mixed responses to the shoulder pad across the forums, some love it, some not so much  
having paid for 12 of the pads in one go i will be using them on all my arbites, waste not want not


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking awesome mate. I like your imperial guard commander the most, it's a really sweet conversion. The enforcer looks good, less lithe but more powerful than the original necromunda enforcers in my opinion.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Radu Lykan said:


> hi  recently been trying to increase my online presence in order to get more feedback on my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy. Shit. 

Love. Will steal. More please.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

torealis said:


> Holy. Shit.
> 
> Love. Will steal. More please.


oooh, i like you 

"welcome to radu lykans log"
"eh?"
"you know the one"
"nah"
"yeah, it harbours the worst photography skillz in the known universe"
"oh you mean that radu lykan"









some carapace vets with meltaguns, getting stuck on these guys as i need some more forgeworld shotguns to finish them off, will see what xmas brings


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Radu Lykan said:


> http://s364.photobucket.com/user/RA...ecromunda/enforcer1done1_zps4fc6fb21.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s364.photobucket.com/user/RA...rd/necromunda/bhvet1side_zpseacee4bd.jpg.html
> http://s364.photobucket.com/user/RA...necromunda/scumvet1front_zpsbb536ea5.jpg.html


I realy love what you did with that pipeline.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

haskanael- it was fun making some necromunda bases from scratch, putting tube in more tube and adding rivets around the bottom was fiddly but worth it cheers


got omam done (12 out of 12!) by basing up a load of guardsmen, as the guardsmen were already done i thought i would get some terrain done a the same time so i didnt feel like i was cheating
bases

bases plus guard

terrain

the terrain was very easy and cheap to do, get an old cd, chuck a load of filler at it, wedge in some pieces of slate, let it dry, seal it with pva, add sand, seal it with pva then paint, now these test pieces are done am hoping to get a few more done ready for a desert table at some point


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

was just going to get an arbites done for omam this month after going 12 for 12 last year. that was the plan anyway, yaktribes current competition is for examples of law and order which the arbites would have fitted in to. 
would have been so simple.......
in the list of eligible items arbites just happened to have the word vehicle next to it and so i dug out my chapter house kit for a wheeled chimera thinking it would be a little homage to mike mcveys old riot truck.
the pics below show that the chapter house kit doesnt fit the new chimera hull if it ever fit the old one who knows but as you can see with the kits side hull pieces lined up with the back of the chimera you get a serious over lap of over 10mm in some places


after some swearing i just glued the sides on and when that was dry i shaved and filed the side pieces down to the correct size then had to redo a lot of rivets due to the big shaved areas and fill in gaps with green stuff





currently waiting on some hatch fillers from zinge industries then spraying can commence. rules wise am magnetising this so if i ever get the bitz then it can represent both a chimera and a taurox depending on my mood

just in case it takes too long to finish the tank i got an arbites sprayed

any ideas on policifying the chimera?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

gong to wimp out on policifying the wheeled chimera, i want to use it in my guard army as well so dont want to go too far on it. too much procrastinating on this led to me having to drop it for januarys omam and so i have started (nearly finished actually) on the enforcer i had sprayed in case the chimera didnt happen. 

was in a rush so the wash is still wet, one more wash to go then basing


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

got the enforcer done for januarys omam 


group shot so far


currently trying to decide on a heavy/special weapon, what do people think?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking brutal. The Melta gun would fit in with your general close up, in your face with shot guns theme.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

started on an arch magos type bloke, this guy is going to be an npc for inq28, a counts as pitfighter gang leader, an hq from the 30k mechanicum list and probably just a tech priest for 40k.
what i am after on this guy is advice on the servo arms, 3 sections or 4? have included a pic of where his axe will roughly be, does 3 sections look too short to come around the axe? does 4 look too gangly?




while i was fiddling around with the zinge servo arms i noticed some funky little weapons that came with it and as has been suggested i had a quick go at a concept for a webber for my arbites (going to magnetise both specialists so dont worry anybody who suggested something else) my i phone wouldnt focus on the details of the spouts but if you own the zinge arms then you know what they look like, if you dont own them then why not? they are great, anyway..



also a size comparison with the scout shotgun

any suggestions on something better or bits to add/trim?

on ammobunkers inq28 section it was suggested that we all try to make a model based on a film character but 40ked up a bit by the end of march, well, i had the bits  rough test fit so far, would have got more done but sliced my index finger with a silly slip so no more modelling today 


hoping to incorporate this almost sort of in a dark room at twenty paces bane look alike into by bethesdans/delaque gang


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

real life has been a bit hectic so not a lot done on bane, managed to get the strap added to his head but my phone wont focus on his head at the moment so no pic yet. also added the sheep skin effect to his coat


as bane wasnt progressing very fast i built and sprayed a new bethesdan with a grenade launcher for omam. his pointing hand is magnetised for pistols etc dependent on how he gets on in necromunda campaigns

have lost my list of paints that i used on the first batch so there might be some difference between them and any future batches, its a toss up between balor brown and zamesi desert for final highlights on the jackets, shouldnt look too different if i choose the wrong one though?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

Omam done


also got a bit more work done on bane


in addition to being marchs omam he is going into the film character creation thread in the inq28 section and also the hq choice in the bolter and chainsword blood and glory challenge, got a lot of internet pride riding on finishing him by the end of march 

while painting bane i will also be doing at least this bethesdan for the b&c one and all challenge due to them same being the same scheme


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

had a job interview this morning and so i took some time out in the garage to de-stress. instead of painting bane like a good boy, i started a kitbashing frenzy  after that i got the call to say i got the job, which was nice 
most of these are based on previous ideas i had for 54mm inquisitors
as you can see by the amount of blue tac these are very early wip, after some input, if any are crap i would like to know now before i invest any real time on them


first thing i did was chop up some forgeworld stuff :O


This guy needs some input on the stake, should i trim the top curved spikes off? am also considering magnetising the weapons to be swappable with two desert eagle style stub pistols


with the head from lok i quickly boshed this guy out, 


obviously the bottom of the coat needs attaching to the top with green stuff. what i am after here is should i go with the empty hand(will get a psychic warp fireball added) or twin swords?

this guy will be getting a magnetised backpack fuel tank with pipes connecting to the skull mace which will have flames sculpted on, magnetisation is so he can double as a magister for mordheim with the flames being magic rather than techno based


am not sure the legs work? i see him running forward chanting from the book but does that come accross or does he just look like he is falling over?

lady flamberge here is going to be a house agent for an escher gang at some point but she will also be part of somebodys retinue as a noble woman who's family was disgraced and shipped off to be executed in the pitfights, against all odds she survived and made a name for herself as a gladiator.


does this pose work or does she need more movement?

what's cooler than a dbsosg? two dbsosg's 
this guy's name is Hannikel, he was supposed to be based on the 54mm slick devlan model but i couldnt find the right hooded head head. a joint order with masterbuilder sorted that and with a bit of scraping here he is.


need to finish off the greenstuffing but the general pose is done, does it look ok? 


how about the knife one?

when i said i didnt do any work on bane it was sort of true,no work was done on movie bane. Comic bane however.....


size comparison with movie bane

i know hes a bit crazy big but am thinking hes the bastard son of the lord of house goliath for necromunda where he has undergone some extreme gene enhancement, inq28 he will be a warrior gifted by khorne with daemonic strength, he might be strakken in a traitor guard list if i ever get that far 

and finally a quick test for an escher ganger/slaaneshi cultist, 


too dark eldary?

cheers for any feedback


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These look great. the Big guy with the axe. He looks Very much like one of the Badass Psychos from Borderland though.  Is that a savage ork torso?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

yep, savage orc warboss, i have wanted to do something with all of the plastic character kits and when i got hold of the jovians from madrobot miniatures it just kindve happened.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

bane is done! 

yep, thats a bat wing hes standing on  (or a tyranid gargoyle wing dependent on which universe you happen to inhabit) 
I think i could have gotten a lot closer to the concept pic both modelling and paint scheme wise if i wasnt planning on having him "fit" into my bethesdan guard army but its close enough that my wife said "where did you get the bane model from?" so am happy

added some hazard striping to the swords power wire, almost compulsory when he is involved in a game of necromunda


pic of base (magnetised)

ambience327 suggested a dead bat on his base as a joke but i thought what the hell

as part of the B&C's blood and glory challenge i also got this regular trooper done


comparison with bane to show hes a pretty big fella


cheers for looking?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

got 3 more bethesdans done for april omam, the pics were even darker than normal so i had to fiddle with the contrast, sorry for the bright white background 

although he's a guardsman and is dead if he gets assaulted by anything other than tau i modelled this guy with a sledge hammer because rule of cool


with a heavy stubber/payback and a grenade launcher as the only effective weapons for my bethesdans so far, i have 
built some heavies.

this missile launcher looked great until i messed up when drilling the holes 



something a bit more reliable at taking out armour





and a group shot


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work, these are a nice heavy addition to your force!


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

cheers

the storm of brushes challenge on the conclave forum has led me to dust off an old conversion and try to get him painted. he will also be my omam for may. blocked in the base colours last night, after any input regarding the shceme/colour choices etc. the reason for the orange is he has a poisonous dog sized bionic lizard that will be black and orange, trying to theme them together a bit.





any thoughts before i proceed with more paint?

also a bit random but am after some info regarding this pic

going clock wise from the top
blood angels
blood drinkers
imperial fists
dark angels
flesh eaters
flesh tearers
iron hands 
rainbow warriors
question= silver skulls????????????? yes or no? something else?
space wolves 
ultramarines
white scars
am considering this plus a few choice others being the line up for a deathwatch force. are there too many first founding chapters in there?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

started work on ripper, hans' poisonous hunting lizard, not a lot done but you can hopefully see where i have applied grey on the spines and scales, beginning to brighten them up for the application of copious amounts of orange


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

it was looking tight but with my holiday starting tomorrow at silly o'clock in the morning today was do or die and i did 
completing my omam for may and my entry into the storm of brushes on the conclave here is Hans and his hunting lizard Ripper







also (as there were three bases in the secret weapon set i bought when i started panicking about bases) a third base so whoever joins them has a matching base


really like the bases, will probably look into secret weapon for more bases for other stuff


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

The Lizard is looking good dude.


----------



## Kruphix chaos ctan (Feb 24, 2015)

not the worst, look at my photos from drider overlordess, they are bad, even with an Ipad


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

cheers

having recently painted some bases using my eventual nid scheme i decided more nids were needed. although 40k nids are a long way off for me, back in 2009 i did a few mock ups of some nid ships for bfg. 
kraken

vanguard drone

escort drone

tail


until last night thats how they had stayed. managed to be quite productive and bar some minor greenstuffing they are nearly ready for paint

kraken with massive claws



Vanguard drone with feeder tentacles



Escort drone with pyro acid batteries



grabbed the nearest escort i could find (one of my brother-in-laws falchions) for a quick scale shot


the idea of creating a fleet to rival the size of my imperial fleet is almost enticing but thats a lot of greenstuff 
hoping to get these finished for ammobunkers One Mini A Month challenge and also gothicomp when it gets announced?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

got them painted! 

did however struggle to get the details and gloss effect to show up in the pics, this being my usual set up


chucked in a coloured background and it seemed to sort it even if it is bright orange 
kraken






vanguard drone






escort drone





also decided to enter something into the mad max challenge in the inq28 section which will also get entered into the same challenge on yaktribe and be my omam for july, these are some very early wip pics

although hes not driving a gas guzzling mash up of rusty hotrod and beach buggy i think this guy sort of fits, c'mon, hes got a molotov spear and everything! 




alongside this guy i will be aiming to get the basics for a roughrider squad/ash wastes gang done as well

i bought this dominatrix ages ago to use as a cavalry mount at some point, with a quick head swap i now imagine it as a super evolved flea like creature, moving about with big hops, need to look at the ashwaste rules to meld the pounce skill with something akin to hammer of wrath to represent it leaping from victim to victim







another unorthodox mount, the nipples had to go but once that was done its a sort of believable creature?


was struggling with this one, nothing looked right close combat weapon wise due to the distance from ground to rider, also wanted something pretty shooty on the back, a re-read of the rules shoved the glaive into my face and once the shaft is lengthened to rest on his stirrup i think it will look great. the shooty thing was solved by the difference between twinlinked rules in the various rules, in the ash wastes twin linked is two weapons rules wise, no re-roll, just a straight 2 shots  




any ideas for general improvements before i start using glue etc?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

ended up finishing a servitor just in time for the yaktribe comp, he will count as my omam this month as well







finally got some time in on my entry for the mad challenge in the ammobunkers inq28 section




any suggestions before paint?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

got my ash waste nomad guy done




as ever the pictures show more than a few mistakes but am blaming that on painting in the (almost) dark last night 
the one that annoys me most is the hole in the right boot from where i tried to straighten a tallarn foot and forgot to greenstuff the hole  
will see if i get around to fixing him next time i work on the nomads


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn that's a sweet mini. Nice conversion, excellent paint job. Have a cookie.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

cheers, comments (and cookies  ) help the mojo

finally got a bits delivery including some blood reavers that i intend to use as necromunda goliaths and khorne cultists in 40k. although a lot of people have said they are too big compared to other necromunda models i like them enough to extend my goliath leaders fluff to incorporate his gangers also receiving gene enhancements, growth hormones and super steroids etc. anyway heres what i did with 30 seconds before moving on to some inquisitors




and on to the inquisitors (still early blu tac wip's i'm afraid) 
this first guy is based on one of my first inquisitor ideas, Inquisitor Mordax. his appearance came later when i played the matrix online mmorpg
Mordax was mentored by a fire and brimstone inquisitor lord who traveled around with a regiment of storm troopers belligerently kicking the crap out of any wrong doers. too many times mordax saw the instigators of evil flee at such overt military force coming their way leaving duped fools to fight and die in their place. so now he is an inquisitor in his own right most of the time he shies away from all the obvious trappings of his powerful position, frequently operating undercover with nothing more fancy than an autopistol or shock maul to mark him out from the crowd of bounty hunters and hired thugs


the head i thought would work here didnt and so he's headless for now 

Mordax doesnt always operate from the shadows and understands that when leading any force of men an inspirational leader can bolster morale and so when entering any front line battlefield he goes clad in the full regalia of a powerful inquisitor lord, power armour, force hammer and bolt pistol etc


yep, he wears the helm of Saint SeJANUS in all its two faced omniview (360 degree )auto senses glory
am after ideas for something funky in the way of boltpistols here as the one he has is a bit boring
also any ideas for de-marining him a bit more?


this next guy is known as the lion of terra, the mighty hero who has spawned a number of acolytes turned inquisitors including mordax and who may or may not be dead in the current timeline, been wanting to make this guy since i saw the tyrant of badabs claw, not sure on the shotgun but wanted something that looked brutal enough for the braced firing pose, any other ideas?




any help regarding the issues above is greatly appreciated
thanks for looking


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

can you give him a storm bolter? In my mind that would be a weapon that would have that kick


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think a combi plasma would do the job nicely.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Radu Lykan said:


> cheers
> 
> the storm of brushes challenge on the conclave forum has led me to dust off an old conversion and try to get him painted. he will also be my omam for may. blocked in the base colours last night, after any input regarding the shceme/colour choices etc. the reason for the orange is he has a poisonous dog sized bionic lizard that will be black and orange, trying to theme them together a bit.
> 
> ...


That is a piece of game board, from the board game, space crusade, great game, very early 90s, lots of fun, it got me into warhamner/40k along with the fantasy version hero quest. Also your ash waste nomad is fantastic


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

oldman78- i know where its from, i took the picture lol  
space crusade/heroquest= great gateway games, although if i hadnt played them back in the day i think i would be a lot richer now  was just after confirmation regarding the chapter markings

cheers guys, regarding the changing of the shotgun, every forum i frequent agrees, something else is needed instead of the shotgun
here are my options

volkite 


plasma


grav


stormbolter 1


stormbolter 2

there is also a las cutter that i can use but as the lack of pic suggests, i cant find it right now

any thoughts are appreciated 

also been thinking about shoulder options for mordax
option 1 


option 2= i make some layered armour to match the sort of stuff worn by inquisitor lok

number 1 seems easiest?

today, along with some of the guns above the postman brought me some magnets. BIG magnets.

what ever could they be for?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ha, thought you meant info on the board piece! Anyways I like the look of storm bolter 1, it is quite brutal looking, but practically speaking I would take a combi bolter with something nasty like plasma or melta and maximise damage with the high B.S of your character


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Forgot about those magnets, is it for a titan?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

yep, i bought a reaver a few years ago, finally started cleaning it up 

unable to find any terminator arms to finish the lion of terra i instead went for mordax in power armour. voting on the shoulder pads went the way of the scion pads so with some minor converting they got done and he got painted. the lighting in the pics has washed out the red, its much darker in real life and its not quite so single tone
anyway, pics 














sorry for excessive pics but looking for any glaring mistakes and wanted to show the filigree bits


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Radu Lykan said:


> going clock wise from the top
> blood angels
> blood drinkers
> imperial fists
> ...




I would say a few too many first founding but that’s easy to fix. Switch out the imperial fist for a crimson fist or subjugator marine, both use the same fist emblem in different colours. Heck the excoriators and hammers of dorn have fists holding lightning and hammers respectively if you didn’t mind a little deviation.
Use sons of orar or imperius reavers or some such instead of ultramarines as most use the U logo somewhere.
Switch out SW for red Wolves and suddenly you are down to 4 first founding chapters in 12 instead of 7. You might be able to dislodge some of the others too. SM are real vain when it comes to showing off their heritage.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

my deathwatch project plan just keeps growing so the number of 1st foundings becomes less of a problem, thanks though

the third battle group of battle fleet eschataris gets a flagship!

magnetising this one for variety now that bfg + ebay = body parts
hopefully get it done in time for gothicomp


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

One of the guys look kinda like judge Dredd lol


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Radu Lykan said:


> my deathwatch project plan just keeps growing so the number of 1st foundings becomes less of a problem, thanks though
> 
> the third battle group of battle fleet eschataris gets a flagship!
> 
> ...


I miss battlefleet gothic, such amazing models


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

judge dredd was intentional, just a hint but its there 
bfg ships (the plastic imperial cruisers) won a debate we were having about the nicest kit to put together, model and paint. there are no surprises and they look magnificent when finished
this battleship would have been near the other end  
work continues on the Golden Fool, have now added paperclips to a few weapon options and finished greenstuffing gaps (hate working with metals  ) finally got a chance to get it undercoated as well



this allows for any configuration. if i find it bothers me then the prow might get magnetised as well for non torpedo ships although that just seems a bit too far 

i also started on a command squad for my straken counts as. accompanying them will be a priest, did a quick kitbash but after ideas on improvements. i already plan to armour the feet but other than that am running low on ideas?



so, any ideas are appreciated


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

The Majestic class battleship The Golden Fool warps in.....


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great work mate, that conversion and the battleship are looking great!


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

cheers 
got some work done on a command squad for my straken counts as, have vowed these for the heroes of the guard challenge on the b&c 

hopefully next time they will get finished, deadline is 9th October


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

got my straken counts as a new base and his command squad finished for the heroes of the guard challenge on the B&C








as they were for the challenge i boshed out some dodgy fluff as well


Alcari

The regiments of Alcazar are sometimes known by the ironic nickname of “The Immobile Infantry.” Although the regiments from this hive world are drop troops and well equipped with APCs they are well known throughout the surrounding sectors for their ability to withstand almost any foe when deployed with their Bulwark class drop forts. This stoic defensive nature is bred into the Alcari by the fierce warfare that is waged between the various ruling guild houses of Alcazar over the planets resources and various mercantile contracts with the Imperium.
The Imperium often steps in to quell any serious threat to the planets production this hostility brings, be it with the barely veiled threats of imperial negotiators or the touch of an assassin’s blade.
The continuous threat of warfare has led to the surface of Alcazar being covered in citadels and fortress complexes, built by the various guilds to secure their territory and provide staging posts for their own opportunistic raids. With each house needing a standing body of troops, every worker is trained to use a las gun be it in defence or attack and so recruits raised from Alcazar are not unversed in the practice of killing, a highly valued skill in the Imperial Guard.
The innate rivalry and competition between regiments raised from different regions of Alcazar provides extra motivation to drive on or hold fast for the victory honours, leading to some truly heroic actions but also some devastating defeats as regiments over stretch themselves in the race for glory.
The 121st Alcari recently deployed on the xenos infested planet of Aridor on the orders of Inquisitor Mordax where they have been able to instantly set up numerous fortified installations around which the battered Bethesdan 51st and Aridor planetary defence forces have rallied. These beach heads have served as staging posts for additional reinforcement from other regiments enabling the imperial forces to shift from defence to attack.

Major Garibaldi
When as a young plasma specialist Garibaldi and his unit saved Arch Magos Toddius Kraine, and in doing so lost an arm to an ork choppa, few could guess the legend he would become. Promoted to lead his company and rewarded by the mechanicus with advanced bionics and an oath to provide bionics for any injured man in his company, Garibaldi has over the years become more metal than flesh, said by his men to be as strong as a space marine and twice as tough. Garibaldi and his special weapons company have a high proportion of bionics even now centuries later, long after the magos’ death the oath is honoured and these multiple bionics coupled with the concentration of special weaponry within Garibaldi’s company ensure that they are worth a lot more than the sum of their parts in a fight. This reputation has been tested multiple times, thrown into a number of meat grinders Garibaldi and his men have defied the odds and changed the course of thousands of battles with Garibaldi himself having won more medals than any previous recruit from the planet of Alcazar or the surrounding Eschataris sector.
To look at Garibaldi it is hard to see any organic parts at all and perhaps it is this cyborgisation that gives Garibaldi his faith in his own invincibility, whatever it is Garibaldi has never once retreated from a fight and makes a point of hunting down enemy commanders, separating their limbs from their bodies being a particular speciality of his.
The men that accompany Garibaldi are themselves heavily augmented, any time spent fighting alongside Garibaldi means fighting at the forefront of battle where injuries are common place. Doctor Zoidberg the medic attached to Garibaldi’s command squad is more mechanic than doctor, carrying more tools for fixing bionics than fixing flesh.
Plasma specialists Kurk, Piquard and Pyke have served in Garibaldis command squad for over 5 years together as their extensive limb replacement shows, a testament to the ferocity of the times.
N.0.r.K. was gifted to Garibaldi by the mechanicus upon his promotion to major to act as a bodyguard. Amused by the idea that he might need a bodyguard, Garibaldi treats N.0.rK as an attack dog on the battle field and a pet whilst off it, albeit a very dangerous one.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice! There is a lot of character in that squad, I really like what you have done with them. Also, the purple plasma looks really good, well thought to do that.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

cheers

barely any time for the hobby lately led to only one guardsman this month 



as the base was re-purposed from something else the bricks look a bit tacked on, will see if i can do better next time


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

numerous factors led to the planned finishing of my 30 kursk ending up as one guy. again


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

wasnt going to do the ammobunker one mini a month challenge this year due to some bigger projects hopefully coming up, with a test of my Alcari tank scheme nearly done i figured i will give it a shot and keep going til the inevitable failure 

in the mean time the B&C have started a guard campaign that the new tank fitted into so i have also jumped on to that wagon, lets hope the wheels dont fall off too soon 

anyway, here is as far as i have got on the hell hound/chimedon conversion i did a while back, just used washes so far for the weathering but have some forgeworld weathering powders on the way, hopefully they will arrive in time for me to get it finished






any tips on desert weathering for dark/black tanks is welcome along with any tricks for the powders cheers


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

One of the tactics used by Alcari hellhound crews is to rough up their tanks to appear as wrecks, sitting out in the open until something comes close to investigate. The investigators are soon roasted alive.
The crew of the hellhound below used this tactic extensively on its last deployment in a desert, often burying over 50% of the vehicle in sand to appear immobilized.


or, it was my first time using weathering powders and i might have overdone it a bit  



also got the battlecannon turret done


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

holy moly sandman...


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

managed to get the taurox done before the B&C's Assault on Lutum deadline so the vow is complete. in order to get finished in time i had to skip the magnetised chimera bits though which means they wont get done for a while now. anyway pics




didnt hit this with much weathering as it will be doing double duty in the hives of necromunda where the sand doesnt make much sense. am thinking it will transport a unit of psykers in 40k and so a fluff blurb about the eerie-ness of the tank and the fact that even the sand doesnt want to be near it will happen at some point


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

details pop just enough.
looks perfect.
yeah, weathering is toned down.
maybe just came out of the motor pool?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good Radu. That command squad looks ace. How does the taurox compare sizewise to the original?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

didnt really think about that, will check next time am in the garage

been trying to concentrate on tanks, am getting there but keep wanting to just grab random stuff and stick it together for realms of chaos, horuswaspretty(brotherinlaw) was fiddling about with beastmen for his warband so the temptation was great but i persevered


once horus went home though i cracked and started work on modelling my tzeentchian champion

human wizard with mark of tzeentch giving him extra attributes
his magic item was a chaos weapon with skeleton horde, savagery, singing, mighty strike, levitation and illusion
his tzeentchian rewards were a magical storage familiar and the reckoning of tzeentch
attributes were warp frenzy, crystalline body, birds feet and an extra head

i have puzzled over a way to do the two heads thing for quite some time(these were all rolled at the same time many moons ago) never finding two heads that looked right next to each other or a neck/torso that could hold them, last night whilst looking at the horrors srprue inspiration struck and the gaping maw of the horrors screamed the answer, a head within a head!
the heavily muscled torso will hopefully enable me to try to paint the glassy effect for the crystalline body mutation
the bird feet make him look really gangly which i like, considering tacking on the silly walk attribute 


so here's where i am at with the pantheon so far, need to possibly add undivided and or malal ?


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

Radu Lykan said:


> so here's where i am at with the pantheon so far, need to possibly add undivided and or malal


four seems to be the magic number with teams of bad guys.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

Stalling on the fantasy stuff after a dodgy paint job on a familiar, hopefully I will get over that soon 
The russ' were submitted in time but awaiting a better pic due to washedoutness. Have entered the b&c ETL with a hellhammer and some ogryns, 800 points for my first vow.
The forge has been awakened, sacred construction rituals are in progress

Started building the hellhammer last night only to find I have lost my 3mm drill bit with which I was going to magnetise the sponsons so am now waiting for the postie


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

still waiting for drill bits  on the other hand it has led to paint happening on my ogryns, just blocking colours in at the moment but it's good to get the brushes out


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

did a bit more work on the ogryns and all of a sudden they were done











group shot


size comparison

as you can see they are pretty hefty, seriously considering some additions to the squad at some point


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

"sacred construction rituals are in progress"
all hay all thee ohm knee psi yah.

those ogryns are pretty sweet.
who made them?


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

They are from mad robot miniatures, can't recommend him enough, great service and sublime product(seems to be a magician when it comes to casting resin, no flash and minimal mold lines, no miscasts in over a hundred models so far!)


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

As the sun was out today I managed to prime and base coat my bane blade 

Hopefully I will get some time for more paint later this week


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Just strolled through this log, lot of great stuff happening. Your mind is gifted by the warp with creativity and talent. Well done. Love the enforcers.


----------



## Radu Lykan (Oct 27, 2014)

Cheers
Finally got some time in on the tank, after the edge highlighting I have come to the conclusion that there are a too many panels on a baneblade


----------

